# Diabla is 1 year old!!



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe how time did fly. One year ago I received that expected mail telling me that from the litter I was expecting 12 puppies had been born and one was just waiting for me, after months and months of searching and waiting.

Then, after a round trip of more than 4000 kms. shewas already home.

We went through hard desicions, but our relatonship grew bigger and the time together of better quality. Soon I'll move to other end of the country and she will be with me. My friend, my partner, my Daemon.

I posted a slide-photo video of her in the Pictures section.
How time flies!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy first Birthday Diabla!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy birthday Diabla!!! I know we have only seen glimpses of just how special you are, looking forward to a lot more amazing stories! 

Girl dogs rock!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Your slideshow is wonderful~shows what a great trainer you are! Happy Birthday Diabla


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks!

2008 would have been a waste of a year and something to erase of my memory if not by all those great memories of her growing up.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Happy first Birthday Diabla!!! 

Wow and Jesse will be 1 year old tomorrow, yup time is flying by I can't believe he will be a year already.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Happy, happy Birthday, beautiful strong smart Diabla!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Happy birthday Diabla!!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Beautiful Girl!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Diabla says Thank You All!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

all ready!!!!!







Diabla, sorry i'm late...


----------

